# Apple tree spraying mistake?



## Larryh86GT (May 2, 2010)

I think I have made one of those mistakes in life that teaches you a lesson. I have 3 apple trees: a 20 year old golden delicious, a 8 year old red delicious and and 6 year old Johnathan. I haven't had the time in past years to spray them often enough and the codling moths have taken over. So using Bonide fruit tree spay I sprayed them a couple weeks ago. They are in full bloom now and what I read about codling moths advised to spray them before petal drop. So I sprayed them today. The larger golden delicious doesn't seem to be affected so much but the 2 smaller trees almost immediatley turned the blossoms brown. And they were really beautiful before I sprayed. Spayed too much? Don't spray when in blossom? I'm ready to take my lumps.....

Larry (not my first or last mistake in life)


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2010)

Never spray when a tree is in blossom. Before or after blossoms.

Sorry time will tell.


----------



## jeepingchick (May 2, 2010)

awwww that sucks!! hope u get some fruit off em this season :S


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2010)

I had an old farmer once tell me not to spray until after blossoms are done because you take a chance of the blossoms not being pollinated.


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2010)

You spray early spring to prevent bugs from borrowing into the bark, then after the blossoms have fallen to prevent insects from eating the foliage. Hopefully the bees have done their thing and you got lucky.

I have a problem with ants that herd aphids like cattle. Seriously that's what they do.

I'd rather not spray so I will on occasion apply extra virgin olive oil around the trunk. Ants find it extremely difficult to navigate thru the oil yet it's safe to everything.

You know you have a real bad infestation when the uncles show up with the ants.


----------



## Julie (May 2, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> You spray early spring to prevent bugs from borrowing into the bark, then after the blossoms have fallen to prevent insects from eating the foliage. Hopefully the bees have done their thing and you got lucky.
> 
> I have a problem with ants that herd aphids like cattle. Seriously that's what they do.
> 
> ...



I don't like to spray as well and fortunately we don't normally have a problem, once in a while we get tent worms but not often. When do you apply the olive oil and does it have to be olive oil or would vegetable oil also work?


----------



## djrockinsteve (May 2, 2010)

Either is fine I believe. Their both thick and slippery. I apply a 6-8 inch wide "belt" for lack of a better term around the lower trunk area. When I see the ants are marching 2 by 2 I'll put it on. It lasts a few days and the ants go elsewhere for awhile.

Too many aphids and my sweet young leaves curl up.

For everyone else heed this advice, take time to look at your fruit trees/vines. Look under the leaves and branches. Don't be afraid to flick off problem bugs. Get to know the good ones and leave them alone.

I became friends with "Branigan" a praying mantis I saw last year in my wife's flower bed. I watched him all season. It was truely a great learning experience. What a ravenger of insects and even big-a$$ bees.

Note that Praying Mantis's are protected so you are not allowed to mess with them. Hope I see his or her offspring this year as they only live 1 season. I keep looking these days.


----------



## Racer (May 2, 2010)

You can use something like JMS stylet oil for aphids and also get the benefit of powdery mildew control at the same time. It is available as omri certified organic too.


----------

